

Where Will Tomorrow's Billionaires Come From? - grellas
http://blogs.wsj.com/wealth/2010/09/23/where-will-tomorrows-billionaires-come-from/

======
krschultz
Think of the things that will be super expensive in the future. When things
are expensive, innovation happens. This is not to say that you undercut the
cost of Product A with a cheaper Product B, but that an entire industry can be
rocked by a new technology.

Fundamentally the entire computer industry is built on doing things cheaper
than they were before.

So I say: healthcare and energy. Healthcare spending is going to criple us,
systemically lowering that will make you a fortune. Incrementally lowering
that will make you wealthy.

Eventually we're going to have to replace oil. The definition of "eventually"
is the only question. At that point one of the many options will have to
actually be useful.

~~~
Mz
If you are right (about healthcare and oil), then I am on track to be a
billionaire.

Not holding my breathe, mind you...

